# Tracking V and camp meat bird.



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

This was my first killl with a new smokeless muzzleloader. On a walk in the woods back to camp after a deer hunt I tagged a Turkey for camp meat. Thought I had lost it, but knew I made a good shot. When I retrieved Dash from camp to track the bird, to my surprise it only took him a few seconds to find it. The bird was right about where I had shot it. It had simply flopped about 10 ft away into some thick brush and up under a big log. It was tasty. Even made dog treats out of the parts I did not eat.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good job Dash.
I don't know how many birds we would have lost, if it weren't for the dog. Makes you not want to hunt without one.


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome job Dash,
great looking dog and great pictures. congrats on the bird.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

SJ - what I love about a V - they go from pointer 2 tracker with 2 commands - HUNT EM UP 2 DEAD BIRD FIND !!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

4 days ago and this massive Cat was a thrill killer

Big Rud koed in 1  ;D

The tree was the key

Team Hoyt custom bow 95 lb release 1 shot 1 pull 

Thunder

They do not taste like chicken : ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rudy said:


> 4 days ago and this massive Cat was a thrill killer
> 
> _*Big Rud koed in 1  ;D*_
> 
> ...


?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

gotta say though John, you're living the dream and working your V's a treat, great pics too, awesome!


----------

